# TIA Portal V11 SP2 Update 5



## rostiger Nagel (2 November 2012)

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/58112582


----------



## faust (3 November 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Habe das Update 5 eben installiert und folgendes festgestellt:

1. Setup wird mit Fehler beendet (Das Protokoll sagt mir im ersten Moment nicht viel), TIA scheint aber einwandfrei zu funktionieren!?
2. Unter 'Hilfe - Installierte Software' wird für das TIA-Portal die Versionsnummer 'Version V11 SP2 Update 5', für STEP7 und WinCC Advanced jedoch 'Version V11 SP2 Update 4' angezeigt!?


Hat noch jemand ähnliches festgestellt und/oder eine Erklärung, vielleicht sogar einen Lösungsvorschlag?


Danke im Voraus und Gruß,
Fred


----------



## IBFS (3 November 2012)

Das klingt so, als sollte man das Update5 erst mal nur in einer Testumgebung installieren.

Frank


----------



## faust (3 November 2012)

Ich bin's nochmal.

Nach genauerem Studium des Setup-Logfiles ergab sich folgendes Bild:

1. Das Update schien nur für das Portal, nicht aber für STEP7 und WinCC Advanced funktioniert zu haben.
2. Die Installation/das Update von S7DOS schlug ebenfalls fehl.

Letzteres hatte ich auch bei der Erstinstallation des TIA-Portals. Ein Lösungsversuch der Hotline war damals der Eintrag eines speziellen Schlüssels in der Win7-Registry; dies brachte zwar keine Besserung, das Portal funktionierte aber trotzdem.


Ich habe nun diesen Registry-Hack erneut durchgeführt (Kann man ja mal versuchen, vielleicht findet ja auch das blinde Siemens-Huhn mal ein Korn...:s19 und danach die Installation des Updates stumpf ein zweites Mal laufenlassen.
Ergebnis: 'Hilfe - Installierte Software' zeigt nun für alle Programmteile 'Version V11 SP2 Update 5' an.

Das S7DOS-Problem besteht zwar weiterhin, wird aber hoffentlich auch weiterhin nicht stören...


Gruß, Fred


----------



## madvario (4 November 2012)

Jetzt wäre es auch noch ganz schön, wenn du den hack mitteilen könntest.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## faust (4 November 2012)

Kein Problem.

die vom Siemens-Support bereitgestellte Datei heißt 'S7DOS del reg if error 1605.reg' und hat folgenden Inhalt:

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Siemens\Shared Tools\S7DOS]
"Win_Version"=-
"Version"=-
"Release"=-
"DisplayName"=-
"LogFile"=-
"UninstallString"="\"C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\msiexec.exe\" /X{CCC01ADD-3A54-11D6-92A8-00A0245B3AC6} /qn ADS_DEINST=1 /L*v \"C:\\WINDOWS\\S7DOS_LOG_msi_reg-uninst.txt\""
"Path"=-
"Win_ProductCode"=-
"Win_UpgradeCode"=-
"Win_PackageCode"=-
"Inst_Commondir"=-
"Inst_Installdir"=-
"SetupSucceeded"=-


Wie schon erwähnt hat dieser Lösungsansatz das Problem 'S7DOS-Installation fehlgeschlagen' damals (und auch gestern) NICHT gelöst, das TIA-Portal funktioniert trotzdem -zumindest bei mir.


Gruß, Fred


PS:
Mein System besteht aus einem Dell Latitude E6510 (8 GB RAM, 120 GB SSD) mit Win 7 Professional 64 Bit + SP1 und allen Updates sowie Siemens-TIA, B&R-AutomationStudio und divereser anderer Programme.


----------



## Ralle (5 November 2012)

Ich habs langsam satt, mir Gigabyteweise TIA-Schrott aus dem Netz zu kopieren. Können die keine inkrementellen Updates veröffentlichen oder wird tatsächlich immer das gesamte System komplett so start verändert, dass es nicht mehr anders zu handeln ist? Na ja, ist wohl logisch, bei dem experimentellen Stand der TIA-Software.


----------



## Ralle (5 November 2012)

Kann es sein, dass sich TIA-Portal und auch WinXP insgesamt nach dem Update 5 noch viel klebriger anfühlt als ohnehin schon? Wer soll denn damit noch arbeiten und gibt es überhaupt Laptops, die schnell genug für ein flüssiges Arbeiten sind? Mit Update 4 hatte ich den Eindruck, dass es notfalls gehen mag, aber nun scheint Siemens nochmal eine Schippe draufzulegen. Verstehen die überhaupt, was sie uns so langsam zumuten?


----------



## erzteufele (5 November 2012)

@ralle stell dich mal mit nem megafon auf die SPS/IPC/Drives neben den Siemens stand und pöpel rum 

edit: ich würd auch mitmachen


----------



## Aventinus (5 November 2012)

[ironie]
Das ist doch kein Problem. Du muss eben nur ein neues PG von Siemens haben, dann geht alles wunderbar. Das Display ist da entsprechend groß, die standardmäßig verbauten 32GB Arbeitsspeicher und der 32-Kerner ergänzen sich sinnvoll. Da können ruhig noch 2 - 3 Updates kommen.
[/ironie]


----------



## mnuesser (5 November 2012)

wahrscheinlich wird ganz einfach nen bios-wert abgefragt, wenn dieser nicht "SIEMENS PG" lautet, wird ein zusätzliches delay von 100ms zwischen jeden ausgeführten befehl gesetzt.
nennt sich dann verkaufsstrategie


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 November 2012)

Ich habe letztens bei Youtube mal kurz in so eine Vorführung von Siemens geschaut:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bXyJJuedMs

Das lustige ist daran ja, dass wirklich jedes mal wenn die Kamera vom Bildschirm weggeht und der Typ was "erklärt", TIA in Wirklichkeit seine Gedenkminute einlegt.

Ich würde aber ganz gerne etwas flotter arbeiten als der Typ im Video - aber das geht eben nicht. Die Software bremst einen aus.


----------



## bernd81 (6 November 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe bei mir das gleiche Problem das nach der Installation nur das TIA Portal Update 5 anzeigt. Musste jetzt von Siemens ein Diagnose Tool downloaden und die Dateien denen schicken. Sie antworteten das sie dieses Problem noch nicht kennen.
Mal gespannt was dabei raus kommt.

Viele Grüße

Bernd


----------



## erzteufele (6 November 2012)

hier ist noch eine seperates update 5 für wincc v11 advanced
https://support.automation.siemens....=de&objid=58112587&Datakey=47069298&caller=nl


----------



## Perfektionist (6 November 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich habs langsam satt, mir Gigabyteweise TIA-Schrott aus dem Netz zu kopieren. Können die keine inkrementellen Updates veröffentlichen  ...


ich lass den Download halt über Nacht laufen...


...aber das Update wird sicherlich wieder meinen Rechner blockieren. Setups von Siemens sind ja auch nicht grad schnell  

vielleicht auch über Nacht machen?


----------



## Ralle (6 November 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ich lass den Download halt über Nacht laufen...



grumml.....



Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...aber das Update wird sicherlich wieder meinen Rechner blockieren. Setups von Siemens sind ja auch nicht grad schnell
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Viel schicker ist, dass dann irgendwann bei der Zeit steht: "2 Minuten..."
Das dauerte dann ca. 1 Stunde.
So etwas finde ich dann noch mal extra peinlich.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 November 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ich lass den Download halt über Nacht laufen...
> 
> 
> ...aber das Update wird sicherlich wieder meinen Rechner blockieren. Setups von Siemens sind ja auch nicht grad schnell
> ...



Wenn ich das bei mir Zuhause mache, dauert das 1 Woche. Da wird jedes Bit mit einer
Brieftaube geschickt. Du kannst dir garnicht vorstellen was das an Vogelfutter kostet.


----------



## Sinix (7 November 2012)

mnuesser schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich wird ganz einfach nen bios-wert abgefragt, wenn dieser nicht "SIEMENS PG" lautet, wird ein zusätzliches delay von 100ms zwischen jeden ausgeführten befehl gesetzt.
> nennt sich dann verkaufsstrategie



Das ist gut möglich, bei meinem M3 scheint sich nichts geändert zu haben, lahm wie immer 




erzteufele schrieb:


> hier ist noch eine seperates update 5 für wincc v11 advanced
> https://support.automation.siemens....=de&objid=58112587&Datakey=47069298&caller=nl



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, da gibts also zwei unterschiedliche Update 5 für WinCC v11 SP2 Advanced  

MfG


----------



## Perfektionist (7 November 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn ich das bei mir Zuhause mache, dauert das 1 Woche. Da wird jedes Bit mit einer
> Brieftaube geschickt. Du kannst dir garnicht vorstellen was das an Vogelfutter kostet.



Wird Zeit, dass Du deinen Brieftauben nicht nur Futter, sondern auch den passenden, zeitgemäßen Stick spendierst: IPoAC


> Es wurde ursprünglich am 1. April 1990 im RFC 1149 spezifiziert und am 1. April 1999 im RFC 2549 um eine QoS-Komponente erweitert. Ein Versuch zur tatsächlichen Umsetzung der als Aprilscherz gedachten RFC fand am 28. April 2001 in Norwegen statt[SUP][1][/SUP]. Dabei wurden neun Pakete über eine Distanz von fünf Kilometer gesendet. Jedes dieser Pakete wurde von einer Taube innerhalb von zwei Stunden transportiert und hat eine Datenübertragung in Form eines Pings dargestellt. Jedoch wurden fünf der neun Antworten auf dem Weg verloren, was einem Verlust von gut 55 % entspricht.





> [Für eine PR-Aktion hat eine südafrikanische Firma einen Vergleich ihrer Internetanbindung mit dem Datentransport via Brieftaube durchgeführt. Hierbei wurden 4 GiB Daten auf einem USB-Stick abgespeichert (eine Abweichung von RFC1149, in der von Papier die Rede war), welcher von der Brieftaube über eine Entfernung von 63 Kilometern transportiert wurde. Bei einer Dauer von zwei Stunden und dem übertragenen Datenvolumen von 4GiB ergibt sich eine Datenrate von ca. 4MBd, womit der Transport via Brieftaube vor der Übertragung mit der verfügbaren Internetverbindung lag.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 November 2012)

Das wäre die Lössung


----------



## Perfektionist (7 November 2012)

faust schrieb:


> Habe das Update 5 eben installiert und folgendes festgestellt:
> 1. Setup wird mit Fehler beendet (Das Protokoll sagt mir im ersten Moment nicht viel), TIA scheint aber einwandfrei zu funktionieren!?
> 2. Unter 'Hilfe - Installierte Software' wird für das TIA-Portal die Versionsnummer 'Version V11 SP2 Update 5', für STEP7 und WinCC Advanced jedoch 'Version V11 SP2 Update 4' angezeigt!?





erzteufele schrieb:


> hier ist noch eine seperates update 5 für wincc v11 advanced
> https://support.automation.siemens....=de&objid=58112587&Datakey=47069298&caller=nl


damit funzt es dann auch.


----------



## bernd81 (7 November 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> damit funzt es dann auch.



Das ist aber doch nur ein Update für Simatic Wincc Runtime Advanced laut beschreibung auf der Siemens Seite 

SIMATIC_WinCC_Runtime_Advanced_V11_0_SP2_UPD5.exe ( 75188 KB )


----------



## MauriceS (7 November 2012)

Hallo,

Ich würde davon abraten Update 5 zu installieren. Hatte bis jetzt nur Update 3 installiert und Tia lief fast ohne Probleme.
 Mit dem neuen Update dauert das Übersetzen von HMI Bildern ewig und die Funktion Objekt an Inhalt anpassen bei Textfeldern schneidet mir den halben Inhalt ab.

Gruß
Maurice


----------



## Perfektionist (7 November 2012)

bernd81 schrieb:


> Das ist aber doch nur ein Update für Simatic Wincc Runtime Advanced laut beschreibung auf der Siemens Seite
> SIMATIC_WinCC_Runtime_Advanced_V11_0_SP2_UPD5.exe ( 75188 KB )


Anscheinend ist das Engeneering-Paket komplett, aber Runtime muss wohl nachinstalliert werden. Auf der Downloadseite von V11 SP2 UPD5 ist auch ein kleiner Hinweis darauf.



MauriceS schrieb:


> Ich würde davon abraten Update 5 zu installieren. Hatte bis jetzt nur Update 3 installiert und Tia lief fast ohne Probleme.
> Mit dem neuen Update dauert das Übersetzen von HMI Bildern ewig und die Funktion Objekt an Inhalt anpassen bei Textfeldern schneidet mir den halben Inhalt ab.


Ich hatte jetzt zuletzt mit UPD4 gearbeitet. Ich bin heute noch nicht über neue Probleme gestolpert. Allerdings kann ich jetzt auch nicht berichten, dass für mich spürbar alte Probleme weggefallen wären.


----------



## bernd81 (8 November 2012)

Ich musste jetzt laut Siemens Service Mitarbeiter die Installationsdateien neu downloaden und installieren.
Zuerst dachte ich das das eh nix bringt aber siehe da nach erneuter Installation steht überall Update 5 und die Installation wurde ohne Fehler beendet.


----------



## Perfektionist (8 November 2012)

bernd81 schrieb:


> Ich musste jetzt laut Siemens Service Mitarbeiter die Installationsdateien neu downloaden und installieren.
> Zuerst dachte ich das das eh nix bringt aber siehe da nach erneuter Installation steht überall Update 5 und die Installation wurde ohne Fehler beendet.


soll das bedeuten, dass zwischenzeitlich eine fehlerbereinigte Version zur Verfügung steht?


----------



## bernd81 (8 November 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> soll das bedeuten, dass zwischenzeitlich eine fehlerbereinigte Version zur Verfügung steht?


Kann ich nicht sagen er meinte nur das er sich meine geschickten Log Files angeschaut hat und gesehen hätte das bei der Installation ein Zugriffsfehler stattgefunden hätte. Und ich solle alles nochmal erneut herunterladen und installieren.


----------



## rheumakay (8 November 2012)

Wenn Zugriffsfehler entstehen, bzw. Installationen nicht 100% ausgeführt wurden, lage es meist daran, dass man keine administrativen Rechte hatte.
Dies nur als Tip.


----------



## bernd81 (8 November 2012)

rheumakay schrieb:


> Wenn Zugriffsfehler entstehen, bzw. Installationen nicht 100% ausgeführt wurden, lage es meist daran, dass man keine administrativen Rechte hatte.
> Dies nur als Tip.


Also Admin Rechte hatte ich sicher. Faust hatte ja ebenfalls das ähnliche Problem.


----------



## faust (9 November 2012)

Hallo.



bernd81 schrieb:


> Also Admin Rechte hatte ich sicher. Faust hatte ja ebenfalls das ähnliche Problem.



Das stimmt, und auch ich hatte (habe) Admin-Rechte auf meinem Rechner. Zudem habe ich den zweiten Installationsversuch unter den gleichen Voraussetzungen (zuvor frischer Neustart des Rechners, gleicher Benutzer) durchgeführt wie den ersten.


Ich habe damals einfach das bereits heruntergeladene UpdatePackage ein zweites Mal verwendet, dies spricht dafür, dass von Siemens nichts Neues bereitgestellt wurde.


Gruß, Fred


----------



## Waelder (29 November 2012)

Zum Thema,
mich hat es auch erwischt mit Tia Portal alle Updates  drauf und Ständig abstürze. Schöne Grüsse an alle Siemensianer die den  Scheiss verbrochen haben. Ich hoff irgendeiner von Euch Vollpfosten  bekommt mal eine Abreibung dafür. Wundert euch nicht wenn Ihr (zumindest  von mir) jede Fehlermeldung via Email bekommt. Ich hab schon einige  Schrottsoftware gesehen aber das TIA Portal incl. den ganzen Fixen und  sonstigem Gelumpe, dass Schlägt nicht nur dem Fass den Boden raus  sondern auch noch die Axt kaputt.
Gerne hätte ich noch härtere "Kraftausdrücke" benutzt lass das aber mal...




:evil::evil:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 November 2012)

Waelder schrieb:


> Gerne hätte ich noch härtere "Kraftausdrücke" benutzt lass das aber mal...



Nur zu, ich denke es wird niemand Zensieren !!!


----------



## Waelder (29 November 2012)

Übrigends mach ich überstunden nur wg TIA Portal :sm11::sm11: Wir sind ja schliesslich Betatester ha ha.


----------



## JesperMP (12 Dezember 2012)

Ich muss ein WinCC Flexible 2008 SP3 Projekt nach WinCC V11 migrieren.
Dann habe ich festgestellt das es geht nicht mit WinCC v11 SP2, man muss mindestens Upd3 installieren.
Nun die Frage: Soll ich bedenkenlos Upd5 installieren, oder nur Upd3 oder Upd4 ?

edit: Mittlerweile gibt es Upd3 nicht mehr zum downloaden, nur Upd4 oder Upd5. Also, entweder Upd4 oder Upd5 ?


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Dezember 2012)

bedenkenlos eigentlich nie 

Aber ich kann soviel sagen, dass für meine Arbeit mit TIA der SP5 keine für mich spezifisch erkennbare Probleme macht.

PS.: für die nicht unterstützte Migration von 2008SP3-Projekten bin ich in der Vergangenheit den Weg gegangen, das Flex-Projekt mit "Speichern als Version" auf SP2 runterzurüsten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Dezember 2012)

ein Kollege hat gestern noch die Aussage aus Siemens Support bekommen, das Upd 5 unter XP vielleicht
läuft, andere Betriebssysteme sollte man erst noch meiden.


----------



## Aventinus (12 Dezember 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ein Kollege hat gestern noch die Aussage aus Siemens Support bekommen, das Upd 5 unter XP vielleicht
> läuft, andere Betriebssysteme sollte man erst noch meiden.



Soll das heißen, die haben das Ding noch nirgends laufen lassen??? Gibts dann eine Hotfix für das Update des Servicepacks dass es nicht nur vielleicht sondern wahrscheinlich unter XP läuft?

Die spinnen doch.


----------



## JesperMP (12 Dezember 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:
			
		

> für die nicht unterstützte Migration von 2008SP3-Projekten bin ich in der Vergangenheit den Weg gegangen, das Flex-Projekt mit "Speichern als Version" auf SP2 runterzurüsten.


Habe ich überlegt. Wenn es kein andere Weg gibt, dann vielleicht. Aber langsam wird man müde von dies hin-und-her konvertieren.



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ein Kollege hat gestern noch die Aussage aus Siemens Support bekommen, das Upd 5 unter XP vielleicht
> läuft, andere Betriebssysteme sollte man erst noch meiden.


Und das sagst du jetzt !!
Ich habe gerade Upd5 installiert, und ich habe Win 7.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Dezember 2012)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Habe ich überlegt. Wenn es kein andere Weg gibt, dann vielleicht. Aber langsam wird man müde von dies hin-und-her konvertieren.
> 
> Und das sagst du jetzt !!
> Ich habe gerade Upd5 installiert, und ich habe Win 7.



Schneller ging es nun wirklich nicht, aber wenn es bei dir läuft ist doch alles gut


----------



## Perfektionist (13 Dezember 2012)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Und das sagst du jetzt !!
> Ich habe gerade Upd5 installiert, und ich habe Win 7.


keine Panik, bei mir ist mit UP5 auch nicht die Welt untergegangen. Ich glaub, Helmut hat da nur einen schlechten Scherz gemacht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Dezember 2012)

nein das war kein Scherz, mein Kollege hat ein Ernsthaftes Problemm mit TIA und wollte
alle möglichkeiten ausloten, er fragte ob es Sinn macht das UPD5 zu installieren, davon
haben Sie ihn abgeraten. Warum auch immer....


----------



## Perfektionist (13 Dezember 2012)

vermutlich dann deswegen, weil UP5 kein für ihn relevantes Problem löst.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Dezember 2012)

Nein das war auf den Bezug des Betriebssystem gemünzt.


----------



## JesperMP (13 Dezember 2012)

Nach 1 Tag mit Upd 5, bis jetzt keine Probleme (ausser die bekannte Probleme mit den Benutzer-Oberfläche).


----------



## Perfektionist (13 Dezember 2012)

na, also! ich sagte doch, kein Grund zur Panik...

ich hab UPD5, seit dieser Thread existiert


----------



## emilio20 (9 Januar 2013)

Hallo 
habe seit kurzen TIA V11. Ich wollte mein bestehendes Projekt migration leider funktioniert dies garnicht. Bei 10% wir abgebrochrn und es kommt die Meldung  migration Fehlgeschlagen.
Das Projekt ist mit Step 7 V5,5 und Wincc Flex 2008 Sp2 geschrieben. Muss ich was forbereiten ? Ich habe bei der Dateiauswahl die S7P Datei ausgewählt.


----------



## MSB (9 Januar 2013)

emilio20 schrieb:


> Hallo
> habe seit kurzen TIA V11. Ich wollte mein bestehendes Projekt migration leider funktioniert dies garnicht. Bei 10% wir abgebrochrn und es kommt die Meldung  migration Fehlgeschlagen.
> Das Projekt ist mit Step 7 V5,5 und Wincc Flex 2008 Sp2 geschrieben. Muss ich was forbereiten ? Ich habe bei der Dateiauswahl die S7P Datei ausgewählt.



Ist zwar eigentlich nicht der richtige Thread für sone Fragen, aber es gibt ca. 10^6 Gründe was bei der Migration nicht passen kann,
und jetzt kommt das beste: Die meisten Gründe werden im Infofenster sogar in halbwegs verständlichen Deutsch angezeigt.


----------



## IBFS (9 Januar 2013)

MSB schrieb:


> Die meisten Gründe werden im Infofenster sogar in halbwegs verständlichen Deutsch angezeigt.



Er hat vielleicht nur die Spanische Version von TIA.

Frank


----------



## emilio20 (9 Januar 2013)

Es kommen sehr vieler solcher Fehler 


```
FC102: Die Schnittstelle des DB100 ist veraltet.,09.01.2013,23:04:56
OB100: Die Schnittstelle des DB103 ist veraltet.,09.01.2013,23:04:56
```

Und wenn man die Bausteine löscht kommen andere mit dem gleichen Fehler.
Also ist es nicht möglich mein Projekt zu migrieren.

Das ist aber ein Armutszeugnis


----------



## IBFS (9 Januar 2013)

emilio20 schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein Armutszeugnis



Das ist aber ein Armutszeugnis FÜR DICH, weil eine veraltete Schnittstelle auf ein nicht konsistentes Quellprojekt hindeutet. 

Dafür wurde die KONSISTENZPRÜFUNG (ja, so etwas gibt es)  erfunden. Leider erlebe ich es sehr oft, dass diese Funktion kaum eine kennt. 

Wenn man diese Funktion dann mal ausführen lässt, sind mache sehr erstaunt wie viele verbogene Zeitstempel es doch gibt.

Danach sieht das Migrationsergebnis bistimmt etwas anderes aus. 

Frank


----------



## emilio20 (9 Januar 2013)

OK danke erst mal und wo finde ich dies ? Habs schon gefunden versuche mal mein glück


----------



## glassmann (10 Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hab grad vorhin aufgrund grafierender Probleme mit einbinden eines Profibus CP mein TIA auf update 5 gebracht, 
und kann jetzt mal sagen das das Problem beseitigt ist und sonst eig. läuft, bis jetzt ;-)


----------

